# Good Bass Taxidermist



## GOLIATH (Jan 13, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows anyone in the area that does a good mold form of a bass.Got a 28 1/2 in. long, 10 1/2 lb. fish I want done......


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ron Vanderpol in Cantonment or Chad Cooper in Pace Chad is on this board pretty regular. Don't have either phone # right now.

Mac


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chad Cooper, ask Jason about him.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

definately Chad he does awsome work. Did you catch that fish recently? Around here? Nice fish


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

kevin glover!!!!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 for Chad. He did an amazing job on my Rainbow


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

David, Chad does great work.....You need to take the measurements in several different spots on the bass....Ifin you call him and ask him, he'll tell ya!!!:letsdrink


----------



## GOLIATH (Jan 13, 2010)

Thans guys for the info. I caught the bass about 3 years ago and just haven't got around to getting it done. I took a few different measurements such as girth andlength, but got some pics to go by hopefully if more is needed.


----------

